# To Work; To Play



## urbanegent

Hello My Fellow WRers, this is my first posting - so I thank you for inviting me into your computers.  Need some help.  

"To Work; To Play" is it, "Arte et labore; Ludum dare"

Now just in case Latin is like some other languages and "To Work" and "To Play" can mean many things and need to be exact.  What I want the phrase to mean is that one works hard at what he does and equally plays just the same.  "To Play" meaning to enjoy one's life...not like play in a sand box.

Thanks I appreciate your help on this.

UG


----------



## Flaminius

Hallo *urbanegent*,
...and welcome to the WR forums!  ^0^



> What I want the phrase to mean is that one works hard at what he does and equally plays just the same.


I am not sure how to make a phrase in Latin with this meaning but the two infinitives are respectively;
labore — to work
ludere — to play.

Wishing you a pleasant stay here.


----------



## urbanegent

Thank you so much.  I'm curious, what does the above phrase that I typed mean?

Again, I'm just beside myself that there's actually a forum I can ask something like this....amazing.

Sending you my best,
UG


----------



## Anne345

Arte et labore : by skill and labour. 
Ludum dare :  to give play, i.e. to humor, indulge


----------



## Oscar Cáceres Burgos

"Arte et Labore; ludum dare"  ----->   "Art and Work pleasure give"

That's my translation...


----------



## Anne345

Oscar Cáceres Burgos said:


> "Arte et Labore; ludum dare" -----> "Art and Work pleasure give"
> 
> That's my translation...


 
No, because _arte_ and _labore_ are in ablative case and _dare_ is an infinitive.


----------



## Oscar Cáceres Burgos

Since you can translate ablative cases as any form of circunstamcial complement you could translate it almost as you want...


----------



## urbanegent

First of all, thank you so much - it is much appreciated.  

Does this makes sense:  Arte = to (make) art. 
                                 Labore = to work
                                 Ludere = to play

So, Arte et Labore; Ludere

To (create) Arte and to Work; to play.  Or is

Labore; Ludere - To Work; To Play much more simple?

Yours,
UG


----------



## Anne345

_arte_ and _labore_ are nouns 
to work = labo*rar*e
to play : ludere


----------



## Flaminius

Aaaah, what a shame.    Now, I was the source of confusion...

Yes, the infinitive of "to work" is _laborare_.


----------



## urbanegent

It's ALL good!  Wow!  Thank you for all your help.

UG


----------

